# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  अपने फैट स्*पॉट के लिए बनाये फूड और एक्*सरसाइज करें प्लान

## Krishna

आज कल अनियमित जीवनशैली और असंतुलित भोजन के चलते महिलाओं को शरीर के कुछ हिस्*सों में अतिरिक्त चर्बी जमा होने की शिकायत हमेशा रहती है। हाथ से लेकर कमर तक जमा अतिरिक्त चर्बी शरीर के शेप को भद्दा कर देती है। लेकिन अगर आप अपने शरीर के फैट स्पॉट की चर्बी को कम करना चाहते हैं तो फूड और एक्सरसाइज की योजना बनायें और इसे वजन कम करने के लिए आजमायें।

----------


## Krishna

...............................

----------


## Krishna

मफिन टॉप :................

----------


## Krishna

कमर पर आपकी पैंट से बाहर निकलती चर्बी कई बार आपको भद्दा दिखाती है। इसको दूर करने के लिए आप कुछ आसान तरीके अपना सकते हैं। शरीर को ठीक ढंग से पोषण नहीं मिलने के कारण ये कॉर्टीसोल बनाने लगता है जो ग्लूकोज का स्तर बढ़ा देता है। इससे कमर की चर्बी को बढ़ती है। इसको कम करने के लिए आप सबसे पहले गरिष्ठ और तला-भुना खाना बंद कीजिए। इसके साथ ही खाने को अदरक के साथ पकाएं, ये स्वाद को भी बढ़ाता है और शरीर से शुगर की मात्रा भी कम करता है। खाने के अलावा आप कॉर्डियोवस्*कुलर एक्सरसाइज अपनाइयें। कुछ ही दिनो में आपकी चर्बी कम होने लगेगी।

----------


## Krishna

*बैकफोल्ड्स*आपकी ब्रा के स्ट्रैप से बाहर निकलती अतिरिक्त चर्बी का कारण कार्ब की उच्च मात्रा हो सकती है। खाने मे कैलोरी का मात्रा का सेवन कम करके आप इसे घटा सकती है। खाने में अनाज, कार्ब्स वाली चीजें जैसे व्हाइट राइस, पास्ता का सेवन कम करें। इसके अलावा आयोडीन और सेलेनियम की मात्रा को बढाकर अपनी चर्बी को बढ़ने से रोक सकती है। शरीर के इस अंग से चर्बी घटाने के लिए आप फ्रंट क्रॉल, ब्रेस्ट स्ट्रोक और बटरफ्लाई स्ट्रोक एक्सरसाइज अपना सकती है।

----------


## Krishna

*बिंगो विंग्स*महिलाओं की कई बार ऊपरी बांह मे जरूरत से ज्यादा चर्बी जमा हो जाती है। जिसका कारण शरीर में मौजूद विषैले तत्व और लो टेस्*टेस्*टेरॉन स्तर होता है, खासतौर से बड़ी उम्र की महिलाओं में ऐसा पाया जाता है। बीपीए नामक विषैला तत्व सामान्यत: रोजाना प्रयोग होने वाले प्लास्टिक उत्पाद आदि मे पाया जाता है। इन उत्पादो का संपर्क शरीर मे विषैले तत्वो को बढा़ता है। इसको दूर करने के लिए आप कैल्शियम से भरपूर आहारो का सेवन करें। ये शरीर के फैट ऑक्सीडेशन को बढाता है जो चर्बी को कम करने में मददगार होते है। इसके लिए आप दही, सोया मिल्क, टोफू आदि का सेवन कर सकती है। साथ ही बॉक्सिंग, योगा आदि जैसे व्यायाम आपके लिए लाभदायक है।

----------


## Krishna

इन उपायों को अपनाकर अपने शरीर की अतिरिक्त चर्बी को घटाया जा सकता है।

----------

